
Save Net Neutrality in Europe - ashitlerferad
http://savenetneutrality.eu
======
blatant
Except Britain.

~~~
fattire
They're still EU members for a while...

~~~
daenney
Yap. Once they invoke article 50 of the Lisbon treaty they're still a member
of the EU for at least another year or two, bound by the same rules and
legislation but without any say in it.

So no, not "except Britain".

